

Ask HN: Pitching my startup as X for Y - kt9

Hi, I'm working on a new startup (currently in stealth mode) and I have a question as to whether its a good idea to pitch it as X for Y (eg. Uber for Packages or Heroku for Mobile).<p>I've seen it pitched like that by the press but I'd like the community's opinion as to whether the founder should pitch it like that.<p>Thanks!
======
kkt262
It's good if it's a very clear comparison using big name startups. Can someone
else understand it when you just say your "X for Y" statement?

